# My 66 gal Convict Cichlids tank :)



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Just set this up last night, want to share some pictures of the little Convicts.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, I really like convicts...nice set up you will have happy fish I am sure...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, those fish are comical and adorable! And it looks like you've set up a very fun tank for them. I'd love to see future photos of their happy home.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

The babies have grown quite a bit in 2 weeks. Here the darker convict on the left is defending his (or her?) territory.









They don't seem to be bothered by the plecos.









Some more baby plecos...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Pete , tank looks great and great pix too


----------

